# Modifying Fluval Roma 90 Cabinet



## dsandson (29 Apr 2009)

I'm looking a cabinet for my 60cm 60l tank. Seen The Fluval Roma 90 cabinet for about Â£43 in Pets at Home, which is a brilliant price. The only issue is the tiny doors. I was wondering if anybody has modified the front central panel to become a third door to allow a decent size filter in and out? The only issue I see is that I'd need to fit a piece of wood as a brace to stop the top surface sagging.

The other option is to try to get another door. Any idea if this can be ordered as a 'spare' on its own?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Apr 2009)

dsandson said:
			
		

> I'm looking a cabinet for my 60cm 60l tank. Seen The Fluval Roma 90 cabinet for about Â£43 in Pets at Home, which is a brilliant price. The only issue is the tiny doors. I was wondering if anybody has modified the front central panel to become a third door to allow a decent size filter in and out? The only issue I see is that I'd need to fit a piece of wood as a brace to stop the top surface sagging.
> 
> The other option is to try to get another door. Any idea if this can be ordered as a 'spare' on its own?
> 
> ...


As long as the support brace is sufficent then i cant see a problem. Make sure it goes a dcent length across the tank, rther than just a small stump.
I had the Roma 90 cabinet and i could fit a Fluval 205 in.


What filter do you have?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Apr 2009)

dsandson said:
			
		

> I'm looking a cabinet for my 60cm 60l tank. Seen The Fluval Roma 90 cabinet for about Â£43 in Pets at Home, which is a brilliant price. The only issue is the tiny doors. I was wondering if anybody has modified the front central panel to become a third door to allow a decent size filter in and out? The only issue I see is that I'd need to fit a piece of wood as a brace to stop the top surface sagging.
> 
> The other option is to try to get another door. Any idea if this can be ordered as a 'spare' on its own?
> 
> ...



Dave

Can you post a picy then we can try to assist to.

Regards

Paul.


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2009)

I have one of these cabinets for my 60cm tank and the doors are big enough, I store 4 2kg FE in one side of it and its big enough for a filter decent enough for a 60liter tank, I am sure you not going to purchase an FX5 for this tank!!!
Are you sure you need to modify it????


----------



## dsandson (29 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have one of these cabinets for my 60cm tank and the doors are big enough, I store 4 2kg FE in one side of it and its big enough for a filter decent enough for a 60liter tank, I am sure you not going to purchase an FX5 for this tank!!!
> Are you sure you need to modify it????



I had looked at buying a cheap external filter for this tank, but wasnt happy with it so I'm selling it on. In the meantime I have an Aqua Pro SP2 on my rio180 but its not quite up to the job, so thought that I could use the money on a bigger filter and use the SP2 on this tank.

Actually... thought I'd just go and measure the width of the SP2 and its 18cm, so no modifying. Even better! Thanks for your time, and ...er.. Sorry for being silly!

Dave


----------

